# LOW Canadian side ice conditions



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Has anyone been up to, or even heard of Morson, Ontario? It's a small town on the Canadian waters of Lake of the Woods, straight north and slightly east of Baudette, MN. My Dad has a lake cabin up there and we're planning on going ice fishing Feb. 17th. I am just curious how the ice is, if anyone has been up to that neck of the woods this year. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## marknamy (Jan 31, 2006)

ASK YOUR BRO! Have a good weekend. Sorry to have to miss it.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

:withstupid: What's up?! They'll let anyone on this forum! Don't worry, we'll take lots of photos. :beer: And thanks for the advise... smart guy.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I was just up at LOW last weekend. We went out from Baudette. There was about 20 inches of ice. We went out 7 miles in a bombadiere(sp). We crossed one ice heave and we could see another one about 1/2 mile further out.

Ref


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

viszlaking is that you? can't wait to go. 20" of ice sounds pretty good to me. hi there marknamy how are things? i need you address for wedding stuff to be sent out. :beer:


----------



## marknamy (Jan 31, 2006)

You two just have to remember that there are no fish at the CN. You MUST be on the lake to catch fish. BTW, fish bite best early in the morning, so early to bed.


----------

